# Solved: .EXE Back to .BAT



## CarnageX3

I need to know if its anyway possible to turn a .EXE file back into a .BAT file, i used a program that turns .BAT files into .EXE, so i did it to one of my Batch files. I formatted my drive with the Batch file on it, i still have the .EXE file version of it. I really need the code, i worked hard on it, any way to get it back?


----------



## Elvandil

There is no way to answer the question. Only the program that made the conversion can convert it back since there is no way to know how the conversion was done. You'd need to know if the converter changed the batch file into C, or VBS, or what, and then what it did after that. How did you convert it?


----------



## Codiah

Well this is possible... the truth is most Batch to EXE converters don't actually convert your code, but instead wrap them in an exe file.. so when you run your exe what its actually doing is placing a copy of your original batch file into your temporary directory and running it from there...

what you need to do is open your user file.. thats the directory that holds your documents and pictures and whatnot.. and at the end of your user directory in the address bar, type..

\AppData\Local\Temp

and hit enter.. that should bring you into your local temporary folder.. now that your in you folder run your .exe program, you should notice a new folder appear with a short string of random charecters.. open that file and inside will be a dll made by the exe converter, as well as your origional batch file completely unchanged...

i will note that this is the location of the temp folderon vista.. it may be different for XP, i'm not certian... but if you do a search for Temp and enable your search to show hidden files you should find it no problem...


----------



## Codiah

Wanted to add.. if you do in fact have a Batch file converter that really does convert your files and not just wrap them... i'd like to know what the name of the program is, as i've been looking for one... but all the ones i know of are simply wrappers..


----------



## TheOutcaste

You can access the local temp folder by typing *%temp%* into the Run box, or the address/location bar in Windows Explorer, Internet Explorer, or My Computer on most all versions of Windows.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Codiah

thanks for the tip, i'll have to jot that down for future reference..


----------



## CarnageX3

Thanks everyone, your right, i looked in the temp folder and their it was!


----------

